# best bit type for tenon making



## dodo (Sep 15, 2009)

So 
I would like to make the 1" 1/4" deep tenons that way ( picture attached)
I need "remove" around 1"(12mm) to make the tenon from each side

My question is what type of the router bit is mostly suitable for that task ?

mortise bit - for example Freud with diameter 1 1/4" and high 12,1 mm 
or
standard double flute bit with diameter 1 1/4" and high 3/4 " 

or just 
use double flute 3/4" diameter bit and make the tenton with 2-steps operation?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dodo

I would suggest using the bit(s) below, most bits are not made to plunge into the stock..

Plunge Cutting Straight Router Bits

MLCS Plunge Cutting Straight Router Bits

OR do it all in one pass of the router bit

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-800-627-11-Tenon-Cutting-Router/dp/B000P4LKH8
==========



dodo said:


> So
> I would like to make the 1" 1/4" deep tenons that way ( picture attached)
> I need "remove" around 1"(12mm) to make the tenon from each side
> 
> ...


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

dodo said:


> So
> I would like to make the 1" 1/4" deep tenons that way ( picture attached)
> I need "remove" around 1"(12mm) to make the tenon from each side


Just one note: 1" equals 25.4 mm; perhaps you mistyped, but I'd like to make sure that you won't suffer a fate like that botched NASA mission to Mars due to a conversion error from Imperial to Metric. 

Best - MM


----------



## dodo (Sep 15, 2009)

1"and 1/4" = 25,4mm+6.35mm=around 31,7 mm
I would say its a standard depth (or lenght) for the tenon in the bed frame construction
The question is - should I make the tenon (with usage route table ) in one step 
- big diameter router bit needed , or in two steps , and what kind of bit will be best choice for such operation


----------

